# Contest :: Who has the best Betta tank?



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Contest :: Who has the best Betta tank?*

*This is a contest to see who has the best Betta tank! So everyone share your pictures and we will all vote on who is the winner.*

*:: Here is a few pictures of my tank and my female Betta Benji ::*







:: Prize ::
~$50 certificate to Petco
~Bragging rights


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

What's the prize? What are the rules? Is this a contest for betta splendens only?


----------



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

post your pics!


----------



## puff (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=740

This is the best the websit lets me do....does not let me post pics directly!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, I am putting together an iwagumi layot in a 10 gallon this weekend and I am going to put a 6 member betta sorority and some ottos in there once it's cycled. So that should look really good.

However, until that's up, this is my Male, Dan's, tank:








[/img]


----------



## peace_frog21 (Mar 8, 2008)

*betta's new and improved houses*

My betta's tank....











My boyfriend's betta's tank











They're kinda small right now, but once we have a bigger space to live ourselves then they get one too!

Peace.


----------



## Epiphany (Mar 9, 2008)

Heres ours.. we just set it up last night!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice tanks, everyone! Keep them coming. I'd love to join but unfortunately, I no longer own bettas so this may have to wait as I'm still contemplating whether to keep bettas or not.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> Heres ours.. we just set it up last night!


Very nice. What's the capacity on that Goblet? Based on the comparative size of the betta, it's got to be at least 3 gallons.


----------



## foureyed_dragon (Feb 25, 2008)

here's my tank! (before i put the filter in sadly)


----------



## Epiphany (Mar 9, 2008)

tophat665 said:


> Epiphany said:
> 
> 
> > Heres ours.. we just set it up last night!
> ...


I'm really not 100% sure :/ I just got in in the flower section because its actually a vase  but i think its around 3 gallons


----------



## xslinds (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

Rambo's tank









I finally figured out how to upload image


----------



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow nice betta's everyone, keep posting your pics!


----------



## sillypony (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is Jessupha's humble abode. 

It's a 10 gallon he shares with a bazillion trumpet snails, who i SWEAR he spends his evenings counting.












[/img]


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

my female beta's temporary house while i await for a Dwarf Puffer... after that shell be going in a 10 gallon.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice thread. 

I'll post pics of my betta tank soon.


----------



## fishyface (Mar 19, 2008)

here is my new betta, just got him today and his tank mates. (the tank finally finished cycling) :lol:


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice, really nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fishyface (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

how long will this contest go on for?


----------



## peace_frog21 (Mar 8, 2008)

*New Tanks and New Bettas*

So I'm reposting because our original two bettas got a house upgrade and we have two more bettas as well with a pretty sweet tank.

This is one of our original bettas, Sushi, in a new 2.5 gal tank with heater. He likes to chill behind the heater and we never know if he's just chilling there or if he's stuck. 











This is another one of our original bettas, Shashimi, in a different color of the 2.5 gal set up with heater. He's a happy little guy, he makes bubble nests all the time.











These are the latest additions. We bought them on a whim because I really wanted crowntails. The one on the left is Escher and the other one is Cousteau. They're in a 10 g with divider and heater and with two African Dwarf Frogs (Herman and Milo). We just introduced Escher today to the side with the frogs so he got a nice upgrade from his little bitty holding tank. They seem to be doing well, we were hesitant b/c Sushi and Shashimi didn't take too well to the frogs.










And here are Milo and Herman. Herman's in the corner and Milo's under the bridge, he's a hider. I'm surprised a got a pic with both of them!!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

wow i love your tanks! and all 4 of your bettas are gorgous!!!!!!


----------



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

your tanks look really good!


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

here is a pic of my betta tank. His name is Oscar


----------



## briggadane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Betta home*

This is my female betta tank.

OK, does anyone know how to edit pics so they post? I keep getting err messages...


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Betta home*



briggadane said:


> This is my female betta tank.
> 
> OK, does anyone know how to edit pics so they post? I keep getting err messages...



alright.... your pics probly dont post bcuz they're over 100kb. 
what i always do to lower the space taken up by pics is:
1. open up the pic in MS Paint program (right click on the image, go down to "open with" then click paint")
2. when in paint program, click "image" then go down to "sketch/skew"
3. set the horizontal width to 40% or so
4. then set the verticle hight to the same percentage as you set the width (in this case, 40% or so)
5.click "ok" in the sketch/skew window
6. then click "file" then go down to "save as" then save where you want it
7. to be safe, save it as a jpeg format image.

now try to upload the pic again, if its under 100kb it should work
i hope my steps helped, i tried making it as clear as possible :? 

also you said you get "errr messages", what are they?


----------



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

can you put guppys in with bettas?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

getlikeme22 said:


> can you put guppys in with bettas?


Better not risk it. Guppies have flamboyant fins making them likely victims of constant harassments by bettas. After all, bettas tend to have lack of tolerance for anything they think are their rivals.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Fishy-Face I love your plants...very pretty set up


----------



## briggadane (Mar 28, 2008)

*nemo*

Nemo and his tank[/i]

http://www.fishforum.com/album_thumbnail.php?pic_id=804

http://www.fishforum.com/album_thumbnail.php?pic_id=805

I sure hope this works....


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Atreyu's Walstad 2 gallon







[/url]


----------



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice tanks


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

It isnt letting me uploaad the picture!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

Major Ding Chavez himself.









this is the 5g eclipse he lives in with his snailio buddy. plants are fake save for the 1 argentine sword in the middle, and now theres a new floating plant i put in there but god only knows what it is.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

wow gorgeous tanks and bettas im envious


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ariel said:


> It isnt letting me uploaad the picture!


Image codes are not proper. There is a sticky thread for uploading photos in a "How to" forum.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Here is my fishless betta tank. I am hoping to add 1 female betta and some live plants to it.


----------



## MisticAllie314 (Sep 25, 2007)

on the left is my male betta's tank, on the right is my female betta's tank... both are 2.5 gal capacity... each has a tetra 3i filter and an under gravel 7.5 watt heater









a solo shot of vash's home


----------



## cms_star84 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Frank's Tank!*

Here's Frank's 10 gallon tank! We're very proud of him, he's getting so big and he loves all his new space!! Hope ya'll like it as much as we do!!



















***Look in the background and you can see his reflection of him hiding behind that fat plant! He plays peek a boo with us sometimes I swear!!***


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Great tank! I love the set up! I used to have one that looked like that! His name was Ariel :wink:


----------



## getlikeme22 (Feb 21, 2008)

amazing fish guys keep them coming


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of Guido w/ all of his new live plants


----------

